# Geophagus Red Head Tapajos advice needed



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

Been looking for a group of Geo Tapajos larger than 2" for about a month, but had no luck locally (didn't want to buy online). The only ones I found recently were 1" so I bought 12 of them. I currently have a 125G tank set up for them with PFS substrate, few plants, and wood branches . . . other inhabitants are 12 Candy Cane Tetras and 2 plecos.

Is the 125G too big for them? Should I put them in a 20G Long to grow out until they hit 2"? The 20G would ensure they find their food and it's easier to do water changes.

Or should I just leave them in the 125G even though it's huge for them right now?

Also, I'm feeding them NLS Grow twice a day. I have some frozen blackworms and plan on feeding that 2 or 3 times a week to speed up their growth. Is this feeding schedule and diet ok?

Thanks!


----------



## cyps999 (Jul 11, 2013)

125 is great for them. Are your plans to keep them or breed them also. In a community tank most of the fries if and when they breed will be eaten up. But your choice on decor is good. I had kept and breed them for a while now. Amazing fish.good luck


----------



## cyps999 (Jul 11, 2013)

Also for food is fine what you have noted. Just keep up with water changes


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

cyps999 said:


> 125 is great for them. Are your plans to keep them or breed them also. In a community tank most of the fries if and when they breed will be eaten up. But your choice on decor is good. I had kept and breed them for a while now. Amazing fish.good luck


Eventually, I'd like to breed them, but I have a long way to go. Will the tetras eat the fry? Will other Tapajos in the tank eat them also?

As far as water changes go, can I get away with water changes every 2 weeks since they are so small? I don't see how weekly water changes would be necessary since they shouldn't be producing much waste at this size.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

They are big enough that a 125 is fine for them. Keeping them in a larger tank will allow them to not only grow faster, they will also grow with better body proportions. At that size, it will be at least two years until they are breeding size give or take a few months.

Tetras are voracious fry predators so they will have to go if you want to breed them. Generally when I breed my Geo's I try to remove a brooding fish and raise the fry separately. You can also siphon them out of the tank when they become free swimming and then raise them in a separate tank.

Andy


----------

